# MK4 11.3" rotor,caliper/carriers direct swap to Mk3 VR6, right?



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

I have front rotors, calipers/carriers, and pads for a MK4 1.8T.
Will these bolt up to a MK3 VR ?
Thanks,
Rey


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: MK4 11.3" rotor,caliper/carriers direct swap to Mk3 VR6, right? (elRey)*

bump


----------



## SuperMonkey (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: MK4 11.3" rotor,caliper/carriers direct swap to Mk3 VR6, right? (Dubluva)*

i remember reading somewhere that it isn't possible.
does your mk3 use 11.3 rotors now?
i'll try to find the link.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 11.3" rotor,caliper/carriers direct swap to Mk3 VR6, right? (SuperMonkey)*

I'll test fit them tomorrow and post what I find.


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: MK4 11.3" rotor,caliper/carriers direct swap to Mk3 VR6, right? (elRey)*

The offset is wrong so it won't work (easily anyway)


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 11.3" rotor,caliper/carriers direct swap to Mk3 VR6, right? (Dean F)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dean F* »_The offset is wrong so it won't work (easily anyway)

Test fit confirms this.
MK4 rotor/carrier look to be 5mm offset inward. And the rotor itself
hits the spindle where the carrier mounts.
A fix would be to machine the rotors. Take off ~3mm on the inside ($30 for 2 rotors) and some washers between the carriers and spindles to offset them inward.

Is there a difference between 11" vr spindles and 11.3" vr spindles???
Rey


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: MK4 11.3" rotor,caliper/carriers direct swap to Mk3 VR6, right? (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
A fix would be to machine the rotors. Take off ~3mm on the inside ($30 for 2 rotors) and some washers between the carriers and spindles to offset them inward.

Is there a difference between 11" vr spindles and 11.3" vr spindles???
Rey


No difference on the spindles, you'd need to be pretty exact on your measurements to make those parts work on the MK3, the rotor will need to centered perfectly in the carrier. We've used spacers between the rotor and the hub before (differrent application, same scenario)


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: MK4 11.3" rotor,caliper/carriers direct swap to Mk3 VR6, right? (Dean F)*

i have everything off a 01 1.8t jetta on my corrado..only thing is you have to have the DE 11.3 rotors off a 97-98 GTI vr6, the mk4 rotoes wont work w/o a spacer .but carriers, calipers,lines, and pads are all a direct swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 11.3" rotor,caliper/carriers direct swap to Mk3 VR6, right? (psyc0ticcracker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psyc0ticcracker* »_i have everything off a 01 1.8t jetta on my corrado..only thing is you have to have the DE 11.3 rotors off a 97-98 GTI vr6, the mk4 rotoes wont work w/o a spacer .but carriers, calipers,lines, and pads are all a direct swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks for the info. The whole reason I want Mk4 11.3" rotors.carriers if that I'm planning to upgrade to 12.3" MK4 20AE/GLI/337/TT brakes in the near future. So if I get it setup with MK4 11.3" brake, it'll be a direct swap for 12.3" rotors and carriers.
Rey


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: MK4 11.3" rotor,caliper/carriers direct swap to Mk3 VR6, right? (elRey)*

Actually the TT 12.3" stuff fits with the MK3 11.3s you just need to grind out the carrier a small amount so it doesn't make contact with the rotor.


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: MK4 11.3" rotor,caliper/carriers direct swap to Mk3 VR6, right? (Dean F)*

12.3 from 11.3 requires rotors,calipers and a caliper spacer(easier than trimming)


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: MK4 11.3" rotor,caliper/carriers direct swap to Mk3 VR6, right? (psyc0ticcracker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psyc0ticcracker* »_12.3 from 11.3 requires rotors,calipers and a caliper spacer(easier than trimming)

I should have said with the correct caliper carrier, but it still needs trimming.


----------

